# Wattle and Daub



## Willjo (Feb 28, 2017)

An interesting piece of history. Some of the clay that covered the lower parts of N.A.'s houses. In the top photo you can see the impressions of the wood part of house it was covering.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 28, 2017)

You don't see that every day. Nice. I


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2017)

you mentioned N.A. house cause I don't know who was that ?


----------

